# Internal Power



## Dudi Nisan (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Guys

     My Name is Dudi, I have been practicing Bagauzhang in Taiwan since 2001. Recently I've been studying also internal power. Today I would like to introduce my teacher, and in my next post I would like to generally discuss his teaching methods and exercises.

    I would like to know whether any of you have similar experience. 


*Liu Kangyi劉康毅*



      Liu Laoshi started practicing martial arts at an early age, his first teacher being his father.  Liu’s father was very kind. He was known for his spiritual powers which he used when helping members of his community and was therefore greatly respected. Liu Kangyi often accompanied his father on his various assignments. He was thereby exposed to a world, to phenomena, and to nomenclature (an important point which I’ll elaborate on in my next post) which other Taiwanese are unaware of. 

     In his twenties Liu Kangyi established the magazine *Taiwan Wulin臺灣武林*, or _The Martial Arts World of Taiwan_, a magazine which featured interviews with many of Taiwan’s top gongfu masters. For more than twenty years now he has been collecting ancient boxing manuals and traveling to Hong Kong and the mainland frequently on research, interviewing and filming dozens of masters. Recently he published two books explaining the theory and physics of internal power.http://www.martialtalk.com/#_edn1_

    I have known him for more than years now; I first went to see him to discuss the Yijinjing, a text he researched and also managed to acquire some original, unique editions of. Since then I visited many times and even went him to China on research and exploration. He has always been extremely generous with his time, knowledge, and resources (which he spent quite a lot of money purchasing). When he started teaching internal power I was away working on my PhD. When I came back to Taiwan I went to see him and he invited to his internal power class.

    Our class composition is very interesting; we have experienced people from a variety of styles (Taijiquan, Crane Boxing, Bajiquan, Baguazhang, and Wingchun) study and train together. I’d like to think that this is how Dong Haichuan class was, for he also taught, simultaneously, experts from many different styles.

    We are all drawn to this class because we feel that something very essential in the traditional schools is missing. In truth this is not just our feeling—we just stop making progress. We reach a bottleneck and that’s it. It is difficult even to reach the same level of speed and power of our respective teachers. Liu Laoshi helps us fill in the missing pieces, not only of the more physical aspects of gongfu (i.e. the developing of power none of us had felt before), but also of its history and underlying theories (which now seem to make sense).

    We all  appreciate and enjoy the way he teaches. We enjoy the fact that our questions are answered directly and in detail (he even has a white board in class, and on which he constantly draws all kinds of models and writes key points). This is so pleasant! We appreciate that he does not mystify his skill and that he makes great efforts to transmit it to us. No one has to seal anything. We are all fed up with stealing!

Hope to hear from you guys!

Thanks
Dudi


http://www.martialtalk.com/#_ednref1*武學書館聞藝錄02武學理法發微(2012) *and*武學書館聞藝錄③台灣漢留武學理法解析*(2014)_


----------

